# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Ошибка 0x8007045D при копировании с локального диска на лок.диск

## Scorobo

ОС Vista HP
Ноутбук Toshiba L300
Вопрос: Что это может быть и как это исправить?
При копировании с логическ. диска С (система) на лог. диск D(диски С и D являються одним физическим Hitachi 250ГБ),
возникает ошибка 0x8007045D,также эта ошибка возникает при копировании туда же на D:, с флеш накопителей!!!
Ошибка возникает при копировании или перемещении только в одну сторону  на D:
При копировании с D: или флешки на С: всё нормально без ошибок!
В место ошибки бывает виснет но чаще ошибка! 
Иногда всё проходит без ошибки 50 на 50! Образа и крупные архивы копируются с большим успехом!
После ошибки, повторное копирование того же самого вызывает туже ошибку!
После перезагрузки то что раньше не копировалось может и скопироваться 50 на 50!
Пол года роботал и было всё ок,а сейчас вот такая борода! Проверил диск Victoria(ей) 4.2 под винду, бедов нет!
Что делатьИ? :-(
:confused::confused::confused:

----------


## z01d

тогда есть вероятность что это либо файловая система  (scandisk (лучше norton disk doctor)  если не поможет, тады Acronis Disk Director suite)  либо ОЗУ (GoldMemory)

----------


## Scorobo

Спасибо z01d !
Проблема решена!!!
Стандартными средствами Vista:
Диск - сервис - выполнить проверку - ставим галочки на:
+автоматически исправлять системные ошибки
+проверять и восстанавливать повреждённые сектора
Нажимаем запуск!!! Ждём окончание процедуры!
Теперь всё ок !!! Ошибок нет!
:):):)
З.Ы.
Сколько работал в ХР такого ненаблюдал и некогда невыполнял проверку!
А с Vista!!! (Уже начинал грешить на железо)

----------


## hron07

Проблема у меня похожая,ток вот я не могу удалить или заменить файлы на диске D,пишет эту ошибку 0x8007045D,провёл операцию(+автоматически исправлять системные ошибки
+проверять и восстанавливать повреждённые сектора) нажал запуск и жду,уже 20 минут жду остановилось на SD/SID и стоит на месте.
Scorobo не мог бы ты сказать сколько проверка длится?

----------


## Платонов

Лучше подождать, реально помогает системе.

----------

